# whats wrong with my z31 climate control?



## adamvogt28 (Jan 19, 2006)

hey i just put a new head unit in my 85 300zx n/a (gll) and the head unit works but there is no power going to my climate control...but the clock works?...eveything worked b4 i installed the head unit, but now i get no power, no air, nothing...i checked all the wires im pretty sure theyre ok, but idk which fuses to check...also, is there anyplace i can get a new wiring harness (from the very back of the dash to the climate control unit) if thats the problem...any way i can test my climate control unit to see if it stillhas power? is it har to swap climate control units...cuz i have an 85 n/a i use for parts...or could i just buy a new regular heating/a/c unit from a 300zx n/a (not climate control) ...please help...im freeeezzzingg

thanks in advance


----------



## adamvogt28 (Jan 19, 2006)

ok so ya i definately found somethnig that wasnt plugged in in the very back of my dash, on the passenger side...works fine now...whata relief..


----------

